# Passacaglias



## kirolak

If I were to choose one form above all others in the guitar repertoire, apart from the fugue, it would be the passacaglia, especially in the more modern development by Tansman et al. 
Is there anyone else who is instantly transported by it? Here is the wonderful guitarist Sanel Redzic, live. . . .it is a very difficult piece, but intense & powerful


----------



## Pugg

kirolak said:


> If I were to choose one form above all others in the guitar repertoire, apart from the fugue, it would be the passacaglia, especially in the more modern development by Tansman et al.
> Is there anyone else who is instantly transported by it? Here is the wonderful guitarist Sanel Redzic, live. . . .it is a very difficult piece, but intense & powerful


Very good player, thanks for sharing.


----------



## kirolak

Glad you enjoyed it!  
I can't resist also posting this one by Casteluovo-Tedesco, No hubo Remedio, on the image by Goya of a woman being taken to the stake during the inquisition. . . . performed by Andrea DeVitis, & based on Dies Irae.


----------



## Guest

I like this one by Halvor Haug. Like the Tansman, it's very difficult and intense...possibly more so!


----------

